

It's like Twitter, but it "tweets" what music you are listening to instead... - fiaz
http://www.twones.com/

======
jrnkntl
Like last.fm (audioscrobbler) but with an incredible lack of features, surfing
on the success of twitter. No thanks.

------
chanux
<http://twisten.fm> maybe..

